# Solved: Exchange 2010 management tools



## captainpie (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi all,

this morning all was working fine; then one of the servers in the DAG just randomly rebooted. Since then all outlook clients are unable to connect to the DAG.

did ctrl-right click on outlook icon and ran connection status. In here it showed no server at all.

OWA and ActiveSync all appear to be working fine however.

I did find this error in event viewer:

At '' the Microsoft Exchange Information Store Database 'Mailbox Database' copy on this server experienced a corrupted search catalog. Consult the event log on the server for other "ExchangeStoreDb" and "MSExchange Search Indexer" events for more specific information about the failure. Reseeding the catalog is recommended via the 'Update-MailboxDatabaseCopy' task.

but when trying to run the PS command i am getting:

[PS] C:\Windows\system32>add-pssnapin microsft.exchange.management.powershell.e2010
Add-PSSnapin : The Windows PowerShell snap-in 'microsft.exchange.management.powershell.e2010' is not installed on this
machine.
At line:1 char:13
+ add-pssnapin <<<< microsft.exchange.management.powershell.e2010
+ CategoryInfo : InvalidArgument: (microsft.exchan...owershell.e2010:String) [Add-PSSnapin], PSArgumentEx
ception
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : AddPSSnapInRead,Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.AddPSSnapinCommand

The other server in the DAG can run this fine, but i dont know if i can run the update-mailboxdatabasecopy from the other exchange server.


----------

